
The Netherlands has universal health insurance – and it’s all private - RickJWagner
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/1/17/21046874/netherlands-universal-health-insurance-private
======
edejong
Oh yes, it is going great! Since 2000, per capita expenditure has nearly
doubled [1].

[1] [https://www.statista.com/statistics/575988/total-health-
expe...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/575988/total-health-expenditure-
per-capita-in-the-netherlands/)

~~~
Someone
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/576000/total-health-
expe...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/576000/total-health-expenditure-
as-share-of-gdp-in-the-netherlands/) shows its up by about 30%, relative to
GDP.

That doesn’t look worrying to me. Think of it: if you ask people wants most
important to them, health always is #1. Also, there’s only that much utility
you can get from owning ever more clothes, cars, or houses.

Also, the health industry isn’t automated that much, meaning economies of
scale don’t work as well there as in other industries.

So, it shouldn’t be strange that, the richer a country gets, the more it
(relatively) spends on health care.

